# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Havaintoja ja muuta asiaa Porin paikallisliikenteestä 2009

## killerpop

Kauas on vuosi kantanut ilman merkintöjä. Mainittakoon, että huhtikuussa 2009 on Ruosniemen Linja-auto Oy (Sundell) rekisteröinyt Ruotsista tuodun matalalattiaisen Carrus Vega L -auton tunnukselle HEY-351.

Alusta on Volvo B10B LE, YV3R4A615XA005394 ja vuosimalli 1999. Kuva autosta aiemmassa vaiheessaan Bussmicken sivuilla

----------


## Suntikka

> Kauas on vuosi kantanut ilman merkintöjä. Mainittakoon, että huhtikuussa 2009 on Ruosniemen Linja-auto Oy (Sundell) rekisteröinyt Ruotsista tuodun matalalattiaisen Carrus Vega L -auton tunnukselle HEY-351.
> 
> Alusta on Volvo B10B LE, YV3R4A615XA005394 ja vuosimalli 1999. Kuva autosta aiemmassa vaiheessaan Bussmicken sivuilla

----------


## Suntikka

Pistetään vielä pari sisäkuvaa.

----------


## SlaverioT

Porin Linjat leikkaa liikennettä 11.8 alkaen. Paratiisinmäkeen ajettu liikenne loppuu kokonaan, ja Ruosniemen, Väinölän, MusanSampolan, keskussairaalan sekä Meri-Porin linjoilla tarjontaa vähennetään. Porin Linjojen matkustajamäärä pieneni vuoden ensimmäisellä puoliskolla viime vuoden vastaavasta ajasta seitsemän prosenttia. 

Asiasta uutisoi Satakunnan Kansa
*
Kommentti:* Eiköhän olisi jo aika saada joukkoliikenneviranomainen Porinkin seudulle? Ehkä liikenteen kokonaisuuden ymmärrys paranisi. Tampereelta ainakin voisi käydä hakemassa oppeja. Porin Linjathan operoivat jo Porin, Ulvilan, Noormarkun ja Nakkilan alueilla. Yhteenlaskettu väkimääräkin nousee yli 100.000 asukkaan, joten ei Suomen mittakaavassa aivan vähäinen väkimäärä. Uutiset naapurimaakunnan keskuksesta tuntuvat olevan varsin erilaisia:
http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirkanmaa/151548.shtml

----------


## killerpop

Porin Linjoille tullu kuulemma uusi Scala numerolle #36. Oliskohan Suntikalla rekkaritietoa autosta?

Mainittakoon myös, että #48 Volvo Wiima on poistettu rekisteristä.

----------


## Suntikka

Kalto kerkes pistämään tänne:http://www.arktisetbussit.net/viewto...t=368&start=30

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Porin Linjat leikkaa liikennettä 11.8 alkaen. Paratiisinmäkeen ajettu liikenne loppuu kokonaan


Porin Linjat näyttää tiedottavan nettisivullaan kohdassa Uutiset, että Paratiisinmäkeen pääsee linjalla 6Y.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Porin Linjat näyttää tiedottavan nettisivullaan kohdassa Uutiset, että Paratiisinmäkeen pääsee linjalla 6Y.


Paratiisinmäki oli vain tovin ilman liikennettä. Linjan 6 Y-vuorot päätettiin laittaa kiertämään Paratiisinmäen kautta korvaamaan linjan 11 lakkautusta.

----------


## killerpop

Tänä aamuna muuttui Meri-Porin vuorojen reitti Vähäraumalla. Nyt kaikki linjojen 30 - 44 vuorot kulkevat kuten aiemmin vain linja 31. Lisämittaa reiteille tuli 1,7 km.

----------

